# Anti Aging



## theminister (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys which sites are great for anti aging, and purchasing bulk products from? If this is not allowed I apologise and delete this thread.

OR what are you anti aging strategies? Would love everyone to pitch in who is interested in this area, especially Times Roman


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 3, 2012)

actually, i'm 178 and attrribute my youthful appearance to coverting with prepubuscent princess' from Dubai that lovingly crush the grapes of the wine i drink with their tender feet, then masticating the sweet pulp before fermenting.  

mate, this subject is so wide open.

If you have specific questions, just ask.  I've been at this awhile, so pretty good chance I can at least point you in the  right direction.

At some point, I would really love to bring up the Singularity.  It's more philosophical/theoritical, but one helluva interesting conversation.

Good luck!
---Roman


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 3, 2012)

I just posted a rather long article on resveratrol.  I'd suggest reading that first.............


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Ive seen it fantastic..... pm me where you buy the right gear


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone wants to live forever, gotta find the fountain of youth. We need to find good bulk lab


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Everyone wants to live forever, gotta find the fountain of youth. We need to find good bulk lab



I'd settle for being healthy at 100


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 20, 2015)

Take Vitamin A and C.


----------



## philipj (Jan 21, 2015)

I buy a lot from puritanspride They have the  best prices ever.  Get a catalogue.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 21, 2015)

I heard jizm is good for womens face and hair.  It's free and it looks good on them too.  lol


----------



## wabbitt (May 15, 2015)

So many spammers take such extreme measures.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 15, 2015)

find some GH.  that is what you really what.  A low, low dose for long periods of time is where its at.


----------



## wabbitt (May 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> So many spammers take such extreme measures.



Oh sure, delete the royal jelly post so I look like a fool


----------



## AliCat (May 15, 2015)

Just drink enough tequila and you will think you are young (for a while).


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just saw an article of a guy who drank and smoked every day and is still kickin at 109. Enjoy life I guess is the key


----------



## schultz1 (Jul 26, 2015)

We are al genetically programmed and have no contol over things ultimately. Can only do the best we can while here.


----------



## baitslinger (Oct 11, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> find some GH.  that is what you really what.  A low, low dose for long periods of time is where its at.


This. Or GHRPs + GHRH, wherein you release your internal isoforms of GH. Check out Datbtrue.com for the knowledge. The stuff works well.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy. You just go to sleep in your Hyperbaric chamber cuddling with Bubbles (may cause your nose to fall though).


----------



## philipj (Oct 25, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I heard jizm is good for womens face and hair.  It's free and it looks good on them too.  lol



I just finished reading that if the man consumes pineapple the sperm would taste better to a lady.   Be considerate, pineapple every day!


----------



## APEX77 (Oct 26, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> find some GH.  that is what you really what.  A low, low dose for long periods of time is where its at.



Agreed- applied long term!


----------



## APEX77 (Oct 26, 2015)

tjt011 said:


> I just saw an article of a guy who drank and smoked every day and is still kickin at 109. Enjoy life I guess is the key



I think that has A WHOLE LOT  to do with genetics. jmo


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> This. Or GHRPs + GHRH, wherein you release your internal isoforms of GH. Check out Datbtrue.com for the knowledge. The stuff works well.



yea, at about 25% the strength of decent Gh tho.


its not a bad idea to toss in ghrp 2, than hit the GH 25min later, but peptides to decent GH......peptides are on the losing end of the battle.  I know quite a bit about them and Dat's articles.


----------

